# Gheenoe LT25



## ABrod (Nov 26, 2013)

Thinking about buying a Gheenoe LT25 for the Texas coast.  Who fishes out of one and would willing to answer a few questions about different option available?

I have never fished out of a Gheenoe and am looking for some good advice before buying.  What options are a must, what is not necessary.

Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey a buddy of mine has one and its for sale. He is a standup guy and takes incredible care of his equipment. Its in primo condition. Here is a link. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1402841185


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Once you get one let me know. Im always looking for other microskiffers to meet on the water.


----------

